# Eclipse auf anderen Pc - will aber Workspace behalten.



## ven000m (16. Nov 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab den gesamten Eclipse Ordner inkl. aller Projekte auf meinen Server im Keller verschoben.

Starte ich jetzt jedoch auf diesem Eclipse ist die Baumstruktur leer obwohl im Workspace, welches ich auch angegeben habe noch alle Ordner meiner Projekte drin sind.

Gibt es irgendwie eine Funktion wo ich dem Eclipse mitteilen kann, dass er sich den Ordner einlesen lassen soll und alle Projekte im Wortspace verwendet.  Hab Eclipse 3.0.

Danke


----------



## lin (16. Nov 2005)

importieren > file > Import > Existing Project into Workspace


----------



## Dukel (16. Nov 2005)

Wenn du schon einen Server hast, wie wärs dann mit Svn / Cvs / ... ?


----------

